# rockpile



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Whatever happened to big rockpile???


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

for personal reasons and for an indeterminate time period.

If and/or when he ever returns, is strictly up to him.

Call it a self-imposed exile if you will.

At least that was my understanding of the situation.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep, I miss ole rock. I learned some neat stuff from him. I hope he comes back.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I miss him as well.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Rock, we are missing the hunting and fishing stories! Hurry back!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Honestly, I was tired of him showing me up all the time with all those pictures of his catches and kills! 

Naw! I miss him too! Come back Big Rock if your still out there?


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

He's posting on Barker Hill some now.


----------

